# Bel Air anyone...



## Rich Decker (Aug 5, 2006)

If anyone is going to Bel Air MD next weekend, stop by. I'm hoping to get to the site earlier than last year ( I snapped a spindle off the axle on my overloaded pit when I hit a pot hole in north Jersey).

There were cooks  behind me last year who told me about this site, I forget who they were but I will remember the pit and hope to see them again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

Rich, doubt I'll make the trip but if I do I'll make sure to look you up!  Good luck!!


----------

